# simple question about 2 tables. rearranging rows accordingly



## artursa (Jan 6, 2023)

Hello excel experts!
I dig the internet with this super basic question and can't find the answer to the point i find it ridicoulous


There are 2 tables on different sheets, for example:

aaawwwbbbxxxcccyyy

and


aaa1bbb2ccc3

Tell me, please, are there any standard ways to make that when i rearrange rows in the first table, in the second table, the corresponding rows are also rearranged according to first column

perhaps there is some standard functionality for binding a cell to a specific value? some other binding?
or somehow through smart tables?

This surprises me as this looks like a basic functionality that i don't know if it even exists

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Fluff (Jan 6, 2023)

Welcome to the MrExcel Message Board!

Cross-posting (posting the same question in more than one forum) is not against our rules, but the *method* of doing so is covered by #13 of the Forum Rules.

*Be sure to follow & read the link at the end of the rule too!*

Cross posted at: simple question about 2 tables. rearranging rows accordingly
If you have posted the question at more places, please provide links to those as well.

If you do cross-post in the future and also provide links, then there shouldn’t be a problem.


----------

